
It's here Caddy 2 is ready for production - kseistrup
https://github.com/caddyserver/caddy/releases/tag/v2.0.0
======
mholt
Already posted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23070567](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23070567)

